# Hernia - advice required



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 10, 2014)

I need an operation to repair an inguinal hernia. It doesn't hurt, doesn't affect my golf but it will not go away so it needs attention. Any advice out there? I appear to have a choice of local or general anaesthetic, open or keyhole surgery. What's recovery like, how long were you unable to drive? When did you start playing golf again? Hopefully I'll be done in the depths of winter and won't miss much. Advice / experiences would be appreciated.[h=4][/h]


----------



## DaveM (Aug 10, 2014)

Ive had 3 hernia's , first one burst. In and out in the day. As soon as the stitches/clips were out was good to go. But take it easy everyone is different.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I need an operation to repair an inguinal hernia. It doesn't hurt, doesn't affect my golf but it will not go away so it needs attention. Any advice out there? I appear to have a choice of local or general anaesthetic, open or keyhole surgery. What's recovery like, how long were you unable to drive? When did you start playing golf again? Hopefully I'll be done in the depths of winter and won't miss much. Advice / experiences would be appreciated.[h=4][/h]
		
Click to expand...

I'm carrying three around. Two on the right and one on the left. While it doesn't affect my golf and causing no pain I'm holding off, especially while the season is still in full flow. My GP is reluctant to put me forward for the op unless they get larger or begin to hurt. If I do I'll be like you and go for the winter. Been told it could be a minimum of 4-6 weeks and should be done under general and via keyhole


----------



## SimonC (Aug 10, 2014)

I had an inguinal hernia a couple of years ago . I had keyhole surgery under general anaesthetic and was back playing golf just 2 weeks after I had the operation. I wouldn't go for the open surgery as the recovery time is much longer.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 10, 2014)

I had one fixed when I was 11 but that was 50 years ago so not much help!

I apparently have a belly button hernia, it gets a bit sore but no plans for more surgery!

Good luck MIB


----------



## JCW (Aug 10, 2014)

I had one in 1981 , not much to say except get it seen too asap and ask the doctor for advise re - when you can play etc etc


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 11, 2014)

SimonC said:



			I had an inguinal hernia a couple of years ago . I had keyhole surgery under general anaesthetic and was back playing golf just 2 weeks after I had the operation. I wouldn't go for the open surgery as the recovery time is much longer.
		
Click to expand...

Similar myself.
Double inguinal hernia,keyhole surgery,in and out in the day.
I took three weeks to be back golfing.
Very little discomfort,just for three or days.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks folks. Looks like keyhole is the way to go. All I have to do is find a surgeon who will do it on the NHS.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 11, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Thanks folks. Looks like keyhole is the way to go. All I have to do is find a surgeon who will do it on the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Surely your GP will find one?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Surely your GP will find one?
		
Click to expand...

My GP is reluctant to do it due to the cost involved unless it was causing major pain. Fortunately we've moved and I'm with a new surgery and so considering getting it done over the winter


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My GP is reluctant to do it due to the cost involved unless it was causing major pain. Fortunately we've moved and I'm with a new surgery and so considering getting it done over the winter
		
Click to expand...

I'm putting off seeing the GP while the season is active as well. Hoping to go and try and get it fitted in over the winter as well.  One on each side and beginning to cause me discomfort so really should get them looked at before they become more problematic and, in the worst case, strangulate. Has started to affect my golf a bit as well because if they are a little bit sore then I end up trying to protect myself during the swing and the discomfort becomes very prominent in my mind. Just a case of getting time to see the G.P.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My GP is reluctant to do it due to the cost involved unless it was causing major pain. Fortunately we've moved and I'm with a new surgery and so considering getting it done over the winter
		
Click to expand...

He's not going to bust a gut over it!


----------



## DaveM (Aug 12, 2014)

Get them seen to as soon as possible. If they become strangulated it can/is life threatening. I left mine for ages and the surgeon played merry hell with me.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			He's not going to bust a gut over it!
		
Click to expand...

Will it put a strain on resources?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Will it put a strain on resources?
		
Click to expand...

Not if he gets a lump sum!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well,  it's taken me all this time to find a surgeon to do a keyhole op and a convenient time to have it done.  Going in on Friday and looking forward to getting it out of the way.  Weather & work wise timing couldn't be better so hopefully back in action  in the New Year. Full report to follow.


----------



## Three (Dec 15, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I need an operation to repair an inguinal hernia. It doesn't hurt, doesn't affect my golf but it will not go away so it needs attention. Any advice out there? I appear to have a choice of local or general anaesthetic, open or keyhole surgery. What's recovery like, how long were you unable to drive? When did you start playing golf again? Hopefully I'll be done in the depths of winter and won't miss much. Advice / experiences would be appreciated.[h=4][/h]
		
Click to expand...

My first one was 15 years ago, local anaesthetic, hurt like hell during the Op but I was in the pub that night and after hobbling/walking around  I was doing exercise after a couple of weeks. 

This year I had keyhole surgery under general anaesthetic,  likewise I was hobbling around for a while but within two weeks I was hitting golf balls and in the gym doing light leg/squat exercises. 

Funny note on keyhole surgery : 
When I came around, my testicles were "propped up"  so to speak.    Unbeknown to me, a side effect was two very swollen and black sphericals that required extremely delicate sitting down, and the purchase of several pairs of supporting briefs, getting the right size was a bit of trial and error 

I'm led to believe that keyhole is the modern way, my advice is get it done as soon as you know it needs doing, I left mine a year and a half, surgeon said it was one of the worst he'd seen.


----------



## Three (Dec 15, 2015)

Gentlemen, 
After replying to the op (no pun intended),  I've read some of the comments about putting it off due to golf reasons. 

I did the same so I fully understand the sentiment, but PLEASE just get it done as soon as you can. It's your health, it can get very serious if left unattended.    The Stablefords and knockouts will still be there next year.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 15, 2015)

Three said:



			Funny note on keyhole surgery : 
When I came around, my testicles were "propped up"  so to speak.
		
Click to expand...

Were they propped up on tee pegs?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

Three said:



			Funny note on keyhole surgery : 
When I came around, my testicles were "propped up"  so to speak.    Unbeknown to me, a side effect was two very swollen and black sphericals that required extremely delicate sitting down
		
Click to expand...

Bit weird after going in with a sore throat :smirk:


----------



## hovis (Dec 16, 2015)

Did the doctor say if it was a direct or indirect hernia?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 16, 2015)

hovis said:



			Did the doctor say if it was a direct or indirect hernia?
		
Click to expand...

No, and I've just looked up the difference &  can't understand what I've read.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Dec 16, 2015)

The difference between indirect and direct hernias is a matter of anatomy, and which bit of your abdomen your guts poke through. Only real significance is that direct hernias are less likely to develop complications, but this is of little importance as they are both managed in the same way, and preferably without too much delay. 

Stick your bowels back in, pop some mesh over the top, sew it up and get you back out on the course, sooner rather than later!! 

Rather counter-intuitively, I seem to use this forum more when revising for exams...:mmm:


----------



## hovis (Dec 16, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			The difference between indirect and direct hernias is a matter of anatomy, and which bit of your abdomen your guts poke through. Only real significance is that direct hernias are less likely to develop complications, but this is of little importance as they are both managed in the same way, and preferably without too much delay. 

Stick your bowels back in, pop some mesh over the top, sew it up and get you back out on the course, sooner rather than later!! 

Rather counter-intuitively, I seem to use this forum more when revising for exams...:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

My surgeon told me that a direct is when the hole is forced open (rips and tears)  indirect is when the weakness or opening is already there from the pipes that go from your kidneys  to your testicles.  At birth most detach and dissolve away but with some the pipes stay there for a while and this creates a long term weakness. 

The second is much less painful and much quicker recovery time but its likely you'll get one on the other side too


----------



## Foliage Finder (Dec 16, 2015)

hovis said:



			My surgeon told me that a direct is when the hole is forced open (rips and tears)  indirect is when the weakness or opening is already there from the pipes that go from your kidneys  to your testicles.  At birth most detach and dissolve away buy with some the pipes stay there for a while and this creates a long term weakness. 

The second is much less painful and much quicker recovery time but its likely you'll get one on the other side too
		
Click to expand...

This is true, direct hernias are so-called as they protrude directly through the abdominal wall (via Hesselbach's triangle), whereas indirect hernias take a slightly more convoluted route through the inguinal canal, hence, indirect. 

I hadn't heard about what you say about the difference in pain and recovery, but I don't have a great deal of experience in dealing with hernias as a student, so I'd trust advice from a surgeon! I'm sure I can count this as revision somehow...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 16, 2015)

Had mine done about 25 years ago and from memory it was sore for a couple of weeks afterwards. Wasn't playing golf at the time so couldn't say how long it will take to get back on the course. The last few years it has been hurting again but the expert diagnosis is that it is scar tissue and not another hernia.


----------



## hovis (Dec 16, 2015)

The thing that suprised me was the surgeon said " you cant undo any of the work i have done so make sure you keep on your feet and stay mobile,  don't sit it out on the sofa"

I was back in the gym 5 days later.  I didn't do anything crazy.  Just a load of seated exercises followed by a gentle walk


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, all done & home recovering. Not as sore as expected & now being waited upon by the two lovely ladies in my life. I'm not rushing back to golf but I'll update my progress in case the information is of use to someone else.


----------



## Three (Dec 18, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well, all done & home recovering. Not as sore as expected & now being waited upon by the two lovely ladies in my life. I'm not rushing back to golf but I'll update my progress in case the information is of use to someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Well done! 

Did you have the butcher's method or the keyhole?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 18, 2015)

Three said:



			Well done! 

Did you have the butcher's method or the keyhole?
		
Click to expand...

Keyhole,  I'm glad to say.


----------



## Three (Dec 18, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Keyhole,  I'm glad to say.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. 
I'll estimate you will feel like hitting a few golf balls before the year is out. 

You may or may not wish to comment, but if you do suffer with one or two swollen, bruised round men's parts, you won't be the first


----------



## hovis (Dec 18, 2015)

To me it felt like someone had stitched my nipple to my knee


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 18, 2015)

Three said:



			Nice one. 
I'll estimate you will feel like hitting a few golf balls before the year is out. 

You may or may not wish to comment, but if you do suffer with one or two swollen, bruised round men's parts, you won't be the first 

Click to expand...

 So far,  so good but looking out for developments. Wouldn't be the first on this forum to be blackmailed!


----------



## Three (Dec 18, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			So far,  so good but looking out for developments. Wouldn't be the first on this forum to be blackmailed!
		
Click to expand...

Or indeed blackballed....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 18, 2015)

Three said:



			Or indeed blackballed....
		
Click to expand...

That's what I typed! Bleedin' autocorrect!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 19, 2015)

Remarkably pain free today (& the orbs are still flesh coloured Three) My biggest problem is a pain in the shoulders. Glad they told me about that.  Apparently it's the remains of the gas they pump into you to separate the internal organs which rises up to the top & can't get out. Weird!

Like Â· Reply Â· Just now


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 31, 2015)

Two weeks tomorrow & feeling fit as a fiddle. I honestly think I could play now but I'll give it another couple of weeks. Had a couple of longish walks with the dogs & started driving again yesterday without any problems. The only pain I've had once the wind went away was from coughing & sneezing & even that's pain free now. Anyone trying to decide between keyhole & open surgery would be well advised to go for keyhole, provided,  like I did, you check out the surgeon first. *
**
*


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 3, 2016)

16 days after the op .  Hit 25 wedge shots at the range today,  no problem at all. If it wasn't for the heaving of the bag &  trolley in & out of the car I'd be tempted to play but the weather's not up to much & I must be patient. Very pleased with the way it has gone,  glad I opted for a keyhole job.


----------



## Three (Jan 3, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			16 days after the op .  Hit 25 wedge shots at the range today,  no problem at all. If it wasn't for the heaving of the bag &  trolley in & out of the car I'd be tempted to play but the weather's not up to much & I must be patient. Very pleased with the way it has gone,  glad I opted for a keyhole job.
		
Click to expand...

Great news. 

Don't wish to say I told you so, but I told you so.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 9, 2017)

And 14 months after the op it's back,  in exactly the same place.  Can't understand how,  when they stitch in one of the most durable materials known to man, it can make a reappearance,  although I was aware that,  with laproscopic surgery the risk of recurrence was higher.  Waiting for an appointment to see the surgeon  not holding my breath in the current climate. 

Anyone else experienced this unfortunate turn of events?


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes.I am in the same situation.
Seeing the consultant in ten days.
Second time for me,more uncomfortable than painful.
At least it gives me a proper excuse for my poor golf!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2017)

I've three inguinal hernias that are evident but don't really cause too much pain or discomfort and never really bothered having anything done, especially when the golf season is coming or while its in full force. I have read elsewhere, including Maninblacks post where they come back and I wonder if getting it fixed is worth the hassle, especially as a golf swing will put stress back on the points being repaired


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 10, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've three inguinal hernias that are evident but don't really cause too much pain or discomfort and never really bothered having anything done, especially when the golf season is coming or while its in full force. I have read elsewhere, including Maninblacks post where they come back and I wonder if getting it fixed is worth the hassle, especially as a golf swing will put stress back on the points being repaired
		
Click to expand...

Last time I asked the specialist how long I could put off the operation & he said that a year wouldn't be a problem.  Makes me wonder whether another repair is worthwhile. Wouldn't like it to turn into a medical emergency  & be forced to have open surgery at an inconvenient time performed by some novice surgeon not of my choosing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Last time I asked the specialist how long I could put off the operation & he said that a year wouldn't be a problem.  Makes me wonder whether another repair is worthwhile. Wouldn't like it to turn into a medical emergency  & be forced to have open surgery at an inconvenient time performed by some novice surgeon not of my choosing.
		
Click to expand...

That's my concern, one of them strangulating. I want it to be done when I want, ideally over the winter period for golf later in the year, but if it's not causing me any grief I still think why bother. I've had them at least 7-8 years as it is


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 16, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			And 14 months after the op it's back,  in exactly the same place.  Can't understand how,  when they stitch in one of the most durable materials known to man, it can make a reappearance,  although I was aware that,  with laproscopic surgery the risk of recurrence was higher.  Waiting for an appointment to see the surgeon  not holding my breath in the current climate. 

Anyone else experienced this unfortunate turn of events?
		
Click to expand...

Saw the surgeon today. What a really nice man. He had a look & said that it looked as if the material he inserted had stretched a bit & that it was nothing to worry about. Apart from an occasional bit of discomfort it gives me no trouble. He said that if I wanted it repaired it would need to be open surgery but that the possibility of strangulation was tiny. We agreed to leave well alone. Told the wife golf was fine but that he told me not to do any gardening.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Saw the surgeon today. What a really nice man. He had a look & said that it looked as if the material he inserted had stretched a bit & that it was nothing to worry about. Apart from an occasional bit of discomfort it gives me no trouble. He said that if I wanted it repaired it would need to be open surgery but that the possibility of strangulation was tiny. We agreed to leave well alone. Told the wife golf was fine but that he told me not to do any gardening.
		
Click to expand...

Great news Bill about the gardening, i had to spent a right few quid on artificial grass.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Saw the surgeon today. What a really nice man. He had a look & said that it looked as if the material he inserted had stretched a bit & that it was nothing to worry about. Apart from an occasional bit of discomfort it gives me no trouble. He said that if I wanted it repaired it would need to be open surgery but that the possibility of strangulation was tiny. We agreed to leave well alone. Told the wife golf was fine but that *he told me not to do any gardening.*

Click to expand...



and dusting and hoovering and painting and cleaning and dishwashing


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 17, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			[/B]

and dusting and hoovering and painting and cleaning and dishwashing
		
Click to expand...

Well, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## H.acker (Dec 15, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well, just to be on the safe side.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Maninblack,  How are things now 18 months after your last post.

I am about to embark upon the same journey that you have taken and would be really appreciative of a bit of advice.

Others have left the hernia without treatment and I'm considering this given that you had treatment but the pain returned.

Would you follow the same steps that you did with the knowledge you have now?
Do you still recommend keyhole?


Regards

H.acker


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 15, 2018)

I am living with it. some days, if I've been on my feet too long or done something strenuous (rare!) it gives me some discomfort, not pain. I don't know whether I would recommend keyhole but a lot of them are completely successful and the the short recovery time is incredible. The worst that would happen is what happened to me & the possibility of needing open surgery later. I think that Homer J S has had some long term untreated hernias &, knowing his posting history, I'm sure he'll be along shortly.

Good luck, whatever you decide. Please keep us informed.


----------



## H.acker (Dec 15, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I am living with it. some days, if I've been on my feet too long or done something strenuous (rare!) it gives me some discomfort, not pain. I don't know whether I would recommend keyhole but a lot of them are completely successful and the the short recovery time is incredible. The worst that would happen is what happened to me & the possibility of needing open surgery later. I think that Homer J S has had some long term untreated hernias &, knowing his posting history, I'm sure he'll be along shortly.

Good luck, whatever you decide. Please keep us informed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your speedy response.  I'm sorry that it hasn't been 100% for you.  Has it had a significant effect on your game?

I'm at the early stages yet only just diagnosed and even the diagnosis isn't certain yet.  

I have to attend for blood tests and a MRI.  

I'm hoping that it's my appendix as they can whip that out.  The Doc is fairly confident it's an inguinal hernia.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2018)

I had a kidney removed 18 months ago and have had an incisional hernia for over a year, which was giving me a lot of grief
They were planning to fix it , but then I had my fight with the Grim Reaper in April and while they were messing about inside me they half fixed the hernia.

Half fixed it in that it doesnâ€™t hurt any more, but the lumpy bumpy is still there. Named it Ernie the Hernie.

Had an outpatients last week and they said that they are only fixing hernias that hurt or are in danger of strangulation, there have been issues with the mesh they use digging into other tissue and causing more pain. So they are reluctant to operate as unless itâ€™s painful they may be causing more problems than they fix.

So Ernie is around for a while

Hope they sort you outðŸ‘


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 15, 2018)

I have just had a repair for an abdominal hernia. Had my gall bladder removed many years ago and although that was via keyhole, a small hole had developed meaning I had a small lump to the right of my belly button. Wasn't causing me any discomfort so was advised by my GP that they wouldn't do it on the NHS. However, clearly it was only going to get worse so as I am fortunate enough to have private medical insurance via work, I went down the private route.

The consultant told me that whilst keyhole was possible, it was safer and more likely to be successful via a general, so that's what I had. Recovery (for golf and manual lifting etc. was likely to be 4 weeks).

My op was on 21st November and tomorrow I am playing my first full round. Have been chipping and pitching for the past 2 weekends but he recommended deferring a full round until now. I did have some issues with the anaesthetic, took them ages to find a vein and missed one, injecting into muscle, which made my arm bloody sore the next day. The actual wound from the op was fine and didn't cause my any problems. Scar is healing well now, no dressing needed after a few days and all dissolving stitches so only had to go back to the consultant for a post op check.


----------



## H.acker (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies gents.

Good luck with your round tomorrow SteveJay.  

Regards


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 15, 2018)

H.acker said:



			Thanks for your speedy response.  I'm sorry that it hasn't been 100% for you.  Has it had a significant effect on your game?

I'm at the early stages yet only just diagnosed and even the diagnosis isn't certain yet. 

I have to attend for blood tests and a MRI. 

I'm hoping that it's my appendix as they can whip that out.  The Doc is fairly confident it's an inguinal hernia.

I'll keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's affected my game much at all. I got back to 9 early in the season & have played quit well this year. Even after playing the discomfort doesn't bother me. Standing around for a long time seems worse.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 15, 2018)

I have had two done first keyhole, second open.

Full recovery time for both is the same - about 6 weeks.

2nd one I was in for the op at 4.30 and my daughter took me home  me at 5.30.

Just because you cannot see the stitches with key hole they are still there.


----------

